# MINERALS



## warthog (Aug 8, 2009)

What minerals do goats require?

I cannot get a mix of minerals in Belize specifically for goats.

Can I use sheep or cattle minerals.

I would prefer to use a loose mix rather than block type.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 8, 2009)

What minerals you REALLY NEED depends on the soil quality and forage available to them. Since you are in BELIZE this will be different than most of north America. Your best bet would be to speak with other goat owners in your area, but in the meantime cattle minerals would be better suited to goats than the sheep mineral mixes. You want the copper sheep mixes do not have.

Give it a chance here and you may find some one who has more specific experience with goats in your area.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 8, 2009)

Generally speaking, loose cattle would be better than sheep. Goats need copper and that is omitted from a sheep mineral..


----------



## warthog (Aug 8, 2009)

thank you


----------



## username taken (Aug 9, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> Generally speaking, loose cattle would be better than sheep. Goats need copper and that is omitted from a sheep mineral..


you took the words right out of my mouth ...


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 10, 2009)

Copper and selenium are crucial..  If your soils -- and therefore your local forage and feedstuff -- have adequate copper and selenium, you're money ahead already..

Find out what your soils lack and go from there..  In the meantime, I agree 100% that a good loose mineral labeled for cattle is MUCH preferred over sheep mineral.


----------



## warthog (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank You.

Managed to find cattle minerals in block form toady, so for the time being I am using that.

Will keep looking for the loose minerals.


----------



## username taken (Aug 11, 2009)

blocks are fine, mine actually prefer blocks to loose form


----------

